# Didymo in Ohio. ODNR response.



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

There was a recent story on MSN.com about Didymo and what changes some states are instituting in 2011 to limit its spread but Ohio wasn't mentioned. I took it upon myself to Email the ODNR to verify what their stance was so I could buy new boots or possibly have mine resoled. This is the reply that I received this morning from Columbus. 



> Hello *******
> Like other natural resource agencies across the country, we are concerned about didymo in streams. However, we do not have regulations prohibiting use of felt soled waders in Ohio waters and our vulnerability to didymo is likely less than that of states with extensive coldwater habitat. I have attached an article that references alternatives to felt soles just in case you are interested in learning more about them.
> Thanks for asking,
> Scott
> ...


Link to pdf file


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Most of our coldwater habitats in Ohio exist on a knife edge already. The ODNR spends a lot of time, effort and money stocking trout; I don&#8217;t understand why they would not protect that investment. They&#8217;re expanding the Castalia Trout Hatchery for Pete&#8217;s sake. They&#8217;re making an effort to re-establish native Brook Trout.
Across the state we&#8217;re rehabbing warm water rivers after years of abuse; we see this train coming in regard to cold water, hoping that it doesn&#8217;t happen to us is not a very good plan.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

I go to school in SE virginia, and let me tell you didymo is a bad, bad thing for us fishermen. I fish the smith river quite a bit and its the 7nth best tailwater stream in the Midwest. It is also now home to ridiculous amounts of didymo. Although the rivers fertile and we have hatches if you used a scene net or flipped over a rock, you would begin to wonder how it was even possible. There is virtually no aquatic insects that inhabit the actual river itself. Sure, you will find some midge larva or a few caddis larva, but you realllyy have to look for them. Its understandable though, the didymo sludge on all the rocks isnt very inviting to insects. Its nasty, slippery gunk....snot rock at its finest....it is a MAJOR threat to our rivers here in the midwest, and possibly one day to our entire country. I was dreading the day i would hear that it made its way up to ohio, but i guess todays that day....heres a short video i filmed out on the smith one day here in VA...

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1761796358441&oid=188351844531841&comments


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Am not looking forward to intrusion of Didymo to Ohio streams. Moreso am not looking forward to blame games centered on felt soles, velcro closures, or absorbant boot laces.
R


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Didymo may be more of an eyesore than despoiler of watersheds

By KBarton10 on Jan 13, 2011 in environment

http://singlebarbed.com/2011/01/13/didymo-may-be-more-of-an-eyesore-than-despoiler-of-watersheds/


----------

